# Clovelly Sunday 2nd Dec (Was Sat 1st)



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Redfin & I will be heading to Clovelly to do battle with the Kingies.
Plan to launch by 5am
All are welcome, will probably carry the UHF (Chn25)


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

> Clovelly Sat 1st Nov - (title)


Wow, you guys have a time machine?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

From recollection we're due to catch many Kingfish that day I'll keep an eye on the weather and confirm Friday night (Seabreeze has the wind increasing from the south by the looks of things .......)


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

greyburn said:


> > Clovelly Sat 1st Nov - (title)
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys have a time machine?


 See what dreaming of Kingfish does to you..


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Time to put an end to these dreams, count me in. Weather permitting i'll be there at 5am. Im a clovely newbie but keen to give the rock monster a go.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Where do you park and meet?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

At the moment Sunday is looking a lot better than Saturday.

Im not that good at reading the weather charts so maybe others can comment?

Im thinking of hitting bamoral on Saturday and Clovelly on Sunday.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sunday for me if theres any other takers

Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm keen for Sunday. hoping to do Long Reef Saturday.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

By the looks of the weather reports Sunday is starting to look like a better day as has already been mentioned.

I'm moving the Kingie warfare date to Sunday...

Same time 5am launch
Meeting at Carpark end of Clovelly rd / Victory Street. Clovelly


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Sunday it is, count me in.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sunday looks good to me.
see you there guys


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Not for me - have to work !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there at 0445.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll be there about 5


----------

